# American Film Institute (AFI) - Directing Applicants 2021



## Chris W (Nov 27, 2020)

Didn't see an AFI directing 2021 thread so thought I'd create one so you can all get in touch.

Deadline is December 2nd!

How many of you have turned it in? When do you plan on turning it in if you haven't?

I highly recommend not waiting to the last moment btw as one year technical difficulties caused someone to miss the deadline. 😬

Good luck everyone!


----------



## WhaJin (Dec 2, 2020)

I have submitted the application two weeks ago just in case! What do you think is the most important aspect of the application? (Directing discipline)


----------



## Chris W (Dec 2, 2020)

kdi0408 said:


> I have submitted the application two weeks ago just in case!


Nice!! Be sure to add it to the database. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				






kdi0408 said:


> What do you think is the most important aspect of the application? (Directing discipline)


While this interview was USC based... this admissions person thinks the Personal Statement is the most important:














 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews






And be sure to check out this article from a site member who got into both USC and AFI for Screenwriting:














 After Three Years of Rejection, I Got Into The Two Best Film Schools in The World. Here Are The Five Things I Learned...


					So...you’re applying for film school, huh?

I mean, that’s just my assumption. Not sure why you would bother reading this otherwise, especially with where we are currently in The Cycle of Applications. These next couple weeks are pretty much when all the major film school programs have their...
				


Septopus7
Nov 19, 2020
Comments: 8
Category: Applying to Film School






(If you haven't seen those articles yet)


----------



## xaviserrano (Dec 3, 2020)

I submitted mine. I feel pretty confident this year compared to last. If anyone wants to swap A confrontation urls just for shits and giggles, do message me


----------



## joshmarion (Dec 10, 2020)

Submitted mine as well!


----------



## Chris W (Dec 11, 2020)

joshmarion said:


> Submitted mine as well!


Awesome. Add your application to our database when you get a chance.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




Good luck!


----------



## joshmarion (Jan 7, 2021)

Any expectation as to when interviews would potentially be scheduled?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 8, 2021)

joshmarion said:


> Any expectation as to when interviews would potentially be scheduled?



January 18 according to past info on our application database:














 Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more... (2020 stats)


					People often ask "What is the minimum GPA for USC film school?" Or "What is the acceptance rate of NYU film school?"

The problem is that Film Schools are often very tight lipped and secret about their acceptance rates and the minimum GPAs that they accept. However thanks to the over 3,200...
				


Chris W
Dec 15, 2018
Comments: 26
Category: Applying to Film School






AFI - Directing

*FilmSchool.org AFI Acceptance Rate:* 26% (22 out of 83 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *2.8
*Earliest Interview Notification Date:* January 18
*Earliest Interview Date: *January 31
*Earliest Decision Date: *March 3


----------



## runningupthathill (Jan 9, 2021)

Anyone else getting vimeo views?


----------



## queeryet_good (Jan 9, 2021)

runningupthathill said:


> Anyone else getting vimeo views?


Yes! 1 view on both of my films when I first uploaded, and another a week or so ago!


----------



## Millennimum Nemo (Jan 9, 2021)

runningupthathill said:


> Anyone else getting vimeo views?


One view on the first week of December and one last week    🤞


----------



## catmom (Jan 11, 2021)

Hey guys! I got views on my vimeo today from California!! They watched both of mine until the end, hopefully that's good!


----------



## Isthison? (Jan 12, 2021)

catmom said:


> Hey guys! I got views on my vimeo today from California!! They watched both of mine until the end, hopefully that's good!


As did I!


----------



## runningupthathill (Jan 13, 2021)

Has anyone been contacted about an interview yet?


----------



## Jack's Lack of Surprise (Jan 13, 2021)

catmom said:


> Hey guys! I got views on my vimeo today from California!! They watched both of mine until the end, hopefully that's good!


Same! My 10-minute short was actually viewed twice, which I found amusing because it has a wallop of a twist ending 🤣


----------



## queeryet_good (Jan 13, 2021)

Three more 100% views on my AFI video submissions today! But no word re interview. Anyone else hear anything?


----------



## hugofaraco (Jan 18, 2021)

Hey! I Have you guys been contacted about the interview?


----------



## CJR (Jan 19, 2021)

I haven't but I think I saw two people who said they had been contacted on their own threads, one said on Friday. Trying really hard not to freak out haha. Does anyone know if they schedule interviews on a rolling basis/ should we be disheartened if we didn't hear anything on Friday?


----------



## runningupthathill (Jan 19, 2021)

CJR said:


> I haven't but I think I saw two people who said they had been contacted on their own threads, one said on Friday. Trying really hard not to freak out haha. Does anyone know if they schedule interviews on a rolling basis/ should we be disheartened if we didn't hear anything on Friday?


Were they directing applicants? I know the cinematography and producing applicants are being notified and my friend who attends AFI told me that those are usually the first applicants to hear back.


----------



## CJR (Jan 19, 2021)

I think so unfortunately for my mental health hahaha -- I saw the two here and here. But I also tried to get a sense from last year and it does seem like the interview invites will be rolling out through early February, so there will definitely be more going out, which is promising! No info as far as I can see on how many views each got on their videos before getting interview invite.


----------



## ArielleNotTheMermaid (Jan 20, 2021)

I’ve had 5 views on both my films but no interview yet. In past years it seems like they’ve sent out international interview notifications for directors first, then US notifications like a week or two later. So hopefully some of us will get some notifications this week or next? 😬

On another note, it seems like there are far fewer applicants for all graduate schools this year - at least on this site. I wonder if that reflects the overall numbers. Maybe less people are applying due to the pandemic?


----------



## CJR (Jan 20, 2021)

ArielleEngle said:


> I’ve had 5 views on both my films but no interview yet. In past years it seems like they’ve sent out international interview notifications for directors first, then US notifications like a week or two later. So hopefully some of us will get some notifications this week or next? 😬
> 
> On another note, it seems like there are far fewer applicants for all graduate schools this year - at least on this site. I wonder if that reflects the overall numbers. Maybe less people are applying due to the pandemic?


I think you are completely right about the international students getting hit up first AND it’s definitely rolling so it’s not over yet hahaha. Seriously hope you’re right about application numbers!! Crossing fingers for everyone else anxiously waiting!!


----------



## Black Cat White Cat (Jan 21, 2021)

I've been checking my email and the forum every two hours or so, this endless waiting time is really poisoning my mind...Does anyone have any idea when the school would send the rejection letter or there will be no response or notification?


----------



## Millennimum Nemo (Jan 21, 2021)

Hey y’all, I don’t know if this helps but it always does for me - rewatching ‘Schitt’s Creek’, an episode a day 😁


----------



## Isthison? (Jan 21, 2021)

I just had more views added to my video material. Not entirely sure what to make of it, given I had some in December - but in-case this is helpful news for things still rolling


----------



## runningupthathill (Jan 21, 2021)

Just got my interview request!!!! :’)


----------



## Borna (Jan 21, 2021)

I received my interview request right now! And I don't think it matters how many views you get on your videos; I only got 2 on each. 
Sending out good vibes!


----------



## runningupthathill (Jan 21, 2021)

Borna said:


> I received my interview request right now! And I don't think it matters how many views you get on your videos; I only got 2 on each.
> Sending out good vibes!


Same!


----------



## queeryet_good (Jan 21, 2021)

Just got an interview request too!! I had 3 views on one and 4 on the other.


----------



## ArielleNotTheMermaid (Jan 21, 2021)

Black Cat White Cat said:


> I've been checking my email and the forum every two hours or so, this endless waiting time is really poisoning my mind...Does anyone have any idea when the school would send the rejection letter or there will be no response or notification?


They will notify us via email in mid-March. What's help me with the wait is planning for in case I don't get into any school - writing scripts for Fellowships, looking up other options, etc.


----------



## Jack's Lack of Surprise (Jan 21, 2021)

Black Cat White Cat said:


> I've been checking my email and the forum every two hours or so, this endless waiting time is really poisoning my mind...Does anyone have any idea when the school would send the rejection letter or there will be no response or notification?


Don’t let this process get the best of you. I applied last year with what I thought was a worthy application and didn’t get selected. I’ll never forget how awful the extreme stress of waiting felt, but with that said, I feel oddly calm about this year’s application. I haven’t been contacted for an interview — who knows if I will — but I know that I improved significantly upon last year’s application and can find peace in that. AFI obviously has a system in place for reviewing applicants, but at the end of the day, this is all such an arbitrary process. Getting into AFI, or not getting into AFI, won’t define you as a filmmaker. Many applicants likely offer similar great qualities, so this is all just a crapshoot.


----------



## Black Cat White Cat (Jan 22, 2021)

Thx for all the info and advice. I am trying to move my attention to some good films and shows and let the admission office make their decision. Wish everyone good luck!


----------



## Blue Grape (Jan 22, 2021)

May I ask what is the email address if you are scheduled for an interview? Is it from an AFI faculty email or from the AFI admission email?


----------



## runningupthathill (Jan 23, 2021)

Blue Grape said:


> May I ask what is the email address if you are scheduled for an interview? Is it from an AFI faculty email or from the AFI admission email?


Faculty


----------



## runningupthathill (Jan 24, 2021)

Does anyone know how many people they interview vs how many people they accept?


----------



## Abbey Normal (Jan 24, 2021)

runningupthathill said:


> Does anyone know how many people they interview vs how many people they accept?


I know the class of 2020 had 26 directors and 25 screenwriters. I would imagine the number of interviews are slightly more.


----------



## runningupthathill (Jan 24, 2021)

Abbey Normal said:


> I know the class of 2020 had 26 directors and 25 screenwriters. I would imagine the number of interviews are slightly more.


Yeah, I wonder what’s standard practice. I’d imagine double is too many people to interview but I’m not sure.


----------



## runningupthathill (Jan 24, 2021)

Abbey Normal said:


> I know the class of 2020 had 26 directors and 25 screenwriters. I would imagine the number of interviews are slightly more.


From an old thread: "I actually asked him how many people the screenwriting program interviews (because I saw that people were asking that question in this thread) and he said that they don't actually interview very many applicants, and that the number of interviewees is very close to the number of students they admit. So pretty much *if you got an interview you should be super excited!"*


----------



## nycactor7467 (Jan 25, 2021)

Any idea if these interviews are on a rolling basis? Or is it safe to presume the requests have been sent? 😬


----------



## Jack's Lack of Surprise (Jan 25, 2021)

nycactor7467 said:


> Any idea if these interviews are on a rolling basis? Or is it safe to presume the requests have been sent? 😬


I have no definitive idea, but based off of the available data from the past few years, it seems like interview notifications are somewhat spaced apart. With that said, there does appear to be a bit of a pattern as to when applicants are typically notified.


----------



## fin_cinema (Jan 26, 2021)

Check your Vimeo analytics if you posted your videos there. Got only 1 view on both my films on January 10th, so it's safe to assume folks like me won't be getting interviewed... They didn't even finish watching my "Confrontation." Guess I'm not worthy this year!


----------



## nicolenic0le (Jan 26, 2021)

I got my interview request around last week and I'm an international student ! But I'm currently completing my undergrad in the US! so maybe you're right about international students first?


----------



## malfeasanttoaster (Jan 26, 2021)

I got an interview request on Wednesday the 20th, so that's exciting. I'm sure there are more coming though, so stay hopeful!


----------



## Pguillen (Jan 30, 2021)

I got my interview notification on January 21st. I felt my stomach sink, suddenly it was real. I'm equal parts nervous and excited. Just gonna do my best and be prepared for anything.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 30, 2021)

Pguillen said:


> I got my interview notification on January 21st. I felt my stomach sink, suddenly it was real. I'm equal parts nervous and excited. Just gonna do my best and be prepared for anything.


Good luck! Be sure to add your application to our database. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Borna (Feb 1, 2021)

Has anyone had their interviews yet? How was it?
I'm having mine on Feb 13th with Adam Salky and Laura James.


----------



## joshmarion (Feb 1, 2021)

Any chance interview requests are still being sent?


----------



## nicolenic0le (Feb 1, 2021)

joshmarion said:


> Any chance interview requests are still being sent?


I think all interview requests have been sent out the last two weeks of January :/


----------



## nicolenic0le (Feb 1, 2021)

Borna said:


> Has anyone had their interviews yet? How was it?
> I'm having mine on Feb 13th with Adam Salky and Laura James.


Mine is happening this weds Haha! I hope you do well on yours (


----------



## Borna (Feb 1, 2021)

nicolenic0le said:


> Mine is happening this weds Haha! I hope you do well on yours )


Good luck with that!


----------



## Bergmanbaby (Feb 1, 2021)

nicolenic0le said:


> I think all interview requests have been sent out the last two weeks of January





nicolenic0le said:


> I think all interview requests have been sent out the last two weeks of January :/


What makes you say that?


----------



## Eshank Modi (Feb 1, 2021)

Should I still be expecting an interview or is it a lost cause for me?


----------



## nicolenic0le (Feb 2, 2021)

Bergmanbaby said:


> What makes you say that?


Oh idk, I'm sorry if it's inaccurate! I could be wrong, I'm just assuming if they already have like a schedule and interviews have already started haha but I hope you guys hear something positive from AFI though!


----------



## hugofaraco (Feb 2, 2021)

Anyone being interviewed today?


----------



## Isthison? (Feb 2, 2021)

Bergmanbaby said:


> What makes you say that?


I am in the same place with no interview yet. Without wanting to lie to myself, I can definitely identify something of a pattern in their interview "schedule", but this is an unprecedented time - so who knows if it has had an effect. That being said, the effect it has potentially had is probably not too dramatic


----------



## Isthison? (Feb 2, 2021)

My thought process right now is: "Give it until Feb. 10/a week". That seems fair in my mind, all things considered


----------



## nicolenic0le (Feb 2, 2021)

Isthison? said:


> My thought process right now is: "Give it until Feb. 10/a week". That seems fair in my mind, all things considered


oh yeah agreed!!


----------



## Bergmanbaby (Feb 2, 2021)

I’ve just been looking back at previous years notification dates and people have gotten interview notifications all throughout February and even early March


----------



## hugofaraco (Feb 3, 2021)

Just had my interview! It was great!! Very conversational and my interviewers were so nice.


----------



## malfeasanttoaster (Feb 3, 2021)

hugofaraco said:


> Just had my interview! It was great!! Very conversational and my interviewers were so nice.


What questions did they ask and who did you interview with? Mine's Friday so I'm trying to get all the info I can.


----------



## hugofaraco (Feb 3, 2021)

My interview was with professor Harrison James and fellow Isabella Issa. It was very conversational and most of their questions were based on my application. For example, my sample film was shot and directed by me as a one man band, so they asked me about collaborating with a crew. And it was a doc, so they asked me about working with actors. They also asked me what kind of films I want to make and about my "Confrontation" film.


----------



## hugofaraco (Feb 3, 2021)

malfeasanttoaster said:


> What questions did they ask and who did you interview with? Mine's Friday so I'm trying to get all the info I can.


Ops, forgot to hit reply. My answer above.


----------



## nicolenic0le (Feb 3, 2021)

I just had my interview as well! They were both so nice, it was pretty casual and it was mostly just them asking questions about you!


----------



## nicolenic0le (Feb 3, 2021)

hugofaraco said:


> My interview was with professor Harrison James and fellow Isabella Issa. It was very conversational and most of their questions were based on my application. For example, my sample film was shot and directed by me as a one man band, so they asked me about collaborating with a crew. And it was a doc, so they asked me about working with actors. They also asked me what kind of films I want to make and about my "Confrontation" film.


I had them as well! I loved them hahaha


----------



## hugofaraco (Feb 3, 2021)

nicolenic0le said:


> I had them as well! I loved them hahaha


Right? They were amazing! I really wanna watch Isabellas's film.


----------



## nicolenic0le (Feb 3, 2021)

hugofaraco said:


> Right? They were amazing! I really wanna watch Isabellas's film.


yes! I'm pretty sure I blanked out halfway through the interview LOL


----------



## SimonL (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi all, I just had my interview with Andrew Wagner and Karen Maruyama. They were both really lovely. There were a few technical issues at the start that maybe put me off to a bad start and then at the end I think I may have left the zoom call before the interview was actually over! Whoops! But other than that it was very chilled, easy going, and they seemed to appreciated my honesty when I admitted to just not having an answer to their question etc. They really seemed to have looked at all my submission materials in depth, knowing the names of the actors in my films for example. They asked me about specific directing techniques I had used with actors, but that’s because I had mentioned it in one of my submission essays.
Just wanted to wish everyone else the very best of luck with your interview. Enjoy it! It’s a lot of fun. 
And if you haven’t been invited for an interview keep cracking at it! This is my 4th year applying to film schools and the first interview, so don’t get disheartened. 
Please feel free to pm me if any of you have any questions about the application/interview process.


----------



## CaDa (Feb 6, 2021)

SimonL said:


> Hi all, I just had my interview with Andrew Wagner and Karen Maruyama. They were both really lovely. There were a few technical issues at the start that maybe put me off to a bad start and then at the end I think I may have left the zoom call before the interview was actually over! Whoops! But other than that it was very chilled, easy going, and they seemed to appreciated my honesty when I admitted to just not having an answer to their question etc. They really seemed to have looked at all my submission materials in depth, knowing the names of the actors in my films for example. They asked me about specific directing techniques I had used with actors, but that’s because I had mentioned it in one of my submission essays.
> Just wanted to wish everyone else the very best of luck with your interview. Enjoy it! It’s a lot of fun.
> And if you haven’t been invited for an interview keep cracking at it! This is my 4th year applying to film schools and the first interview, so don’t get disheartened.
> Please feel free to pm me if any of you have any questions about the application/interview process.


Hard work and never giving up will not disappoint you! Wish you good luck!


----------



## folio (Feb 9, 2021)

Thank you everyone for sharing your interview experiences! It seems many applicants are being interviewed compared to previous years. I'm wondering if this is an especially competitive year. Time goes by sooooo slowly, I want March to come already ^^


----------



## nicolenic0le (Feb 9, 2021)

folio said:


> Thank you everyone for sharing your interview experiences! It seems many applicants are being interviewed compared to previous years. I'm wondering if this is an especially competitive year. Time goes by sooooo slow, I want March to come already ^^


I wonder that too!  But also might be slightly different because of COVID? maybe? who knows hahah


----------



## runningupthathill (Feb 10, 2021)

What did you all wear for your interviews?


----------



## hugofaraco (Feb 10, 2021)

runningupthathill said:


> What did you all wear for your interviews?


Black button down long sleeve shirt.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 10, 2021)

runningupthathill said:


> What did you all wear for your interviews?


----------



## yminimal (Feb 11, 2021)

Hey all! I applied to the AFI Directing 2021 program, and haven't been selected yet for an interview. Was wondering, based on past timelines for AFI, whether I should basically throw in the towel and accept that I won't be accepted into the program? Need to let go for my own mental health haha


----------



## Pguillen (Feb 11, 2021)

yminimal said:


> Hey all! I applied to the AFI Directing 2021 program, and haven't been selected yet for an interview. Was wondering, based on past timelines for AFI, whether I should basically throw in the towel and accept that I won't be accepted into the program? Need to let go for my own mental health haha


From what I've been told, they can have interviews up until a few days before the notification date.


----------



## yminimal (Feb 11, 2021)

Pguillen said:


> From what I've been told, they can have interviews up until a few days before the notification date.


I wonder though whether all the interviews have been scheduled already. I noticed most folks who've gotten selected for an interview got notified in January...my hope is slippin'!


----------



## tls (Feb 12, 2021)

My interview is tomorrow! Cue all the nerves! Has anyone else had one and want to share their experience?

Also, for all my interviews I'm wearing a work dress (not that they can tell it's a dress). Essentially, profesh work attire


----------



## runningupthathill (Feb 12, 2021)

Interviewing today! Wish me luck y'all!


----------



## tls (Feb 12, 2021)

runningupthathill said:


> Interviewing today! Wish me luck y'all!


Best of luck!!


----------



## hugofaraco (Feb 12, 2021)

runningupthathill said:


> Interviewing today! Wish me luck y'all!


Good luck! You got this!!


----------



## runningupthathill (Feb 12, 2021)

One more question! Where did you guys take your interviews? Did you do it at home or did you go somewhere else? Trying to figure out what would be most professional...


----------



## Pguillen (Feb 12, 2021)

runningupthathill said:


> One more question! Where did you guys take your interviews? Did you do it at home or did you go somewhere else? Trying to figure out what would be most professional...


I had mine in my room. As long as you dont have anything inappropriate in view you should be fine. They're very good at making you feel comfortable.


----------



## runningupthathill (Feb 15, 2021)

My interview went super well y’all! Better than I expected  I don’t really feel comfortable posting about it in detail but feel free to message me if you want to hear about it!


----------



## runningupthathill (Feb 15, 2021)

Does anyone know if there's a list of fellows from 2020 somewhere?


----------



## Borna (Feb 15, 2021)

runningupthathill said:


> Does anyone know if there's a list of fellows from 2020 somewhere?











						Directing Showcase | AFI CONSERVATORY
					






					conservatory.afi.com


----------



## Abel Guan (Feb 15, 2021)

Borna said:


> Directing Showcase | AFI CONSERVATORY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow very informative thank you for posting haha


----------



## Borna (Feb 15, 2021)

Abel Guan said:


> wow very informative thank you for posting haha


Yeah I guess it’s one of those hidden pages )


----------



## nicolenic0le (Feb 16, 2021)

To the people who have been interviewed already too, do you just randomly catch yourself replaying everything you said in your mind and get worried because it feels like you could've said more HAHAHA


----------



## malfeasanttoaster (Feb 16, 2021)

nicolenic0le said:


> To the people who have been interviewed already too, do you just randomly catch yourself replaying everything you said in your mind and get worried because it feels like you could've said more HAHAHA


Every god damn day.


----------



## nicolenic0le (Feb 16, 2021)

malfeasanttoaster said:


> Every god damn day.


I was so nervous during it I forgot to mention that I also wanted to highlight queer spaces and experiences within where I grew up (Hong Kong) and now im like, do I email them and be like "hey forgot to mention that I'm not straight" LOL


----------



## folio (Feb 17, 2021)

nicolenic0le said:


> To the people who have been interviewed already too, do you just randomly catch yourself replaying everything you said in your mind and get worried because it feels like you could've said more HAHAHA


I try not to think too much about the answers I gave because I did my best. The hardest part for me is being left in the dark for another month or so...


----------



## Pguillen (Feb 17, 2021)

nicolenic0le said:


> To the people who have been interviewed already too, do you just randomly catch yourself replaying everything you said in your mind and get worried because it feels like you could've said more HAHAHA


Ugh way too much. About 5 times today alone HAHA


----------



## Zuri Zhou (Feb 18, 2021)

xaviserrano said:


> I submitted mine. I feel pretty confident this year compared to last. If anyone wants to swap A confrontation urls just for shits and giggles, do message me


Hey there! I also applied twice. I'd like to swap my URLs with you! But I didn’t receive an interview this year.


----------



## Zuri Zhou (Feb 18, 2021)

xaviserrano said:


> I submitted mine. I feel pretty confident this year compared to last. If anyone wants to swap A confrontation urls just for shits and giggles, do message me


Hey there! I also applied twice. I'd like to swap my URLs with you! But I didn’t receive an interview this year.


----------



## runningupthathill (Feb 19, 2021)

Does anyone know when the interviewed applicants are supposed to hear back about our final admission decision?


----------



## malfeasanttoaster (Feb 19, 2021)

runningupthathill said:


> Does anyone know when the interviewed applicants are supposed to hear back about our final admission decision?


March 15th


----------



## runningupthathill (Feb 20, 2021)

malfeasanttoaster said:


> March 15th


😫


----------



## queeryet_good (Feb 24, 2021)

I got three more views this week on my "Confrontation" video submission, after my interview! Hoping that's a good sign..


----------



## runningupthathill (Feb 25, 2021)

Did anyone send a thank you note? If so, how was it received? I don’t wanna invade my interviewers privacy but maybe there’s a proper way to do this


----------



## queeryet_good (Feb 25, 2021)

runningupthathill said:


> Did anyone send a thank you note? If so, how was it received? I don’t wanna invade my interviewers privacy but maybe there’s a proper way to do this


I did, yes. I emailed Jill and asked her for my interviewers’ email addresses. She responded telling me they don’t disclose them, but that she’d be happy to forward my thank you note to them. So I wrote a quick letter to my interviewers and sent them to Jill! So you could skip the intermediate step and just ask Jill to forward your note to your interviewers directly


----------



## runningupthathill (Feb 25, 2021)

queeryet_good said:


> I did, yes. I emailed Jill and asked her for my interviewers’ email addresses. She responded telling me they don’t disclose them, but that she’d be happy to forward my thank you note to them. So I wrote a quick letter to my interviewers and sent them to Jill! So you could skip the intermediate step and just ask Jill to forward your note to your interviewers directly


That’s so helpful, thank you!


----------



## runningupthathill (Feb 25, 2021)

queeryet_good said:


> I got three more views this week on my "Confrontation" video submission, after my interview! Hoping that's a good sign..


I think I've been getting some views too! Hard to tell but there's been a huge uptick from California. Hoping the best for everyone!!


----------



## nicolenic0le (Mar 2, 2021)

queeryet_good said:


> I did, yes. I emailed Jill and asked her for my interviewers’ email addresses. She responded telling me they don’t disclose them, but that she’d be happy to forward my thank you note to them. So I wrote a quick letter to my interviewers and sent them to Jill! So you could skip the intermediate step and just ask Jill to forward your note to your interviewers directly


Were we all suppose to send a Thank you note?  I was going to but I wasn't sure if it was a thing so I didn't rip..


----------



## mothersuperior (Mar 3, 2021)

nicolenic0le said:


> Were we all suppose to send a Thank you note?  I was going to but I wasn't sure if it was a thing so I didn't rip..


It's always a nice bonus if you send it shortly afterwards but I doubt it'll be held against you if you didn't


----------



## nicolenic0le (Mar 3, 2021)

mothersuperior said:


> It's always a nice bonus if you send it shortly afterwards but I doubt it'll be held against you if you didn't


Oh no.. I guess I shouldn’t have overthought it and sent one hahahah


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2021)

👀






						What questions do you have for the AFI Conservatory Admissions office?
					

The AFI Conservatory Admissions office has graciously agreed to be interviewed for an article on FilmSchool.org similar to the one that we have with USC.   What questions would you like to ask them? We're compiling a list of questions now and would love to add any questions you might have for...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## runningupthathill (Mar 8, 2021)

One week!


----------



## isla (Mar 9, 2021)

I'm curious if anyone has gotten any views as of late?


----------



## runningupthathill (Mar 9, 2021)

isla said:


> I'm curious if anyone has gotten any views as of late?


Not for a couple of weeks


----------



## isla (Mar 9, 2021)

runningupthathill said:


> Not for a couple of weeks


Same as well


----------



## runningupthathill (Mar 9, 2021)

isla said:


> Same as well


They're probably sorting out the financial aid stuff right now


----------



## isla (Mar 9, 2021)

runningupthathill said:


> They're probably sorting out the financial aid stuff right now


Ha, I think you're right! An exciting and nervewracking thought, lol.


----------



## queeryet_good (Mar 9, 2021)

runningupthathill said:


> They're probably sorting out the financial aid stuff right now


Yeah, do y’all know if we find out financial/scholarship info at the same time as our acceptance? Or does financial stuff come a little later?


----------



## runningupthathill (Mar 9, 2021)

queeryet_good said:


> Yeah, do y’all know if we find out financial/scholarship info at the same time as our acceptance? Or does financial stuff come a little later?


I emailed admissions to ask and was told that scholarship awards will be announced the same week.


----------



## nicolenic0le (Mar 13, 2021)

Does anyone know how many people they usually accept from their interview numbers? 😳 like do they interview around the amount of people they accept?


----------



## nicolenic0le (Mar 13, 2021)

nicolenic0le said:


> Does anyone know how many people they usually accept from their interview numbers? 😳 like do they interview around the amount of people they accept?


Oh and does anyone know when on monday they send out the updates lool, would it be straight at 12am on March 15th or like a throughout the day situation 👀🤔


----------



## runningupthathill (Mar 13, 2021)

nicolenic0le said:


> Does anyone know how many people they usually accept from their interview numbers? 😳 like do they interview around the amount of people they accept?


I saw on the forum that someone in a previous year asked that during their interview and they said “the number of people we interview is very close to the number we accept”


----------



## runningupthathill (Mar 13, 2021)

nicolenic0le said:


> Oh and does anyone know when on monday they send out the updates lool, would it be straight at 12am on March 15th or like a throughout the day situation 👀🤔


I got my request around 3pm California time so maybe sometime around then?


----------



## nicolenic0le (Mar 14, 2021)

Good luck to everyone for tomorrow! ) I hope we all get to meet each other


----------



## runningupthathill (Mar 14, 2021)

nicolenic0le said:


> Good luck to everyone for tomorrow! ) I hope we all get to meet each other


Good luck everyone!!! 😬


----------



## runningupthathill (Mar 14, 2021)

Is it a call or an email?


----------



## Pguillen (Mar 14, 2021)

runningupthathill said:


> Is it a call or an email?


Pretty sure it's gonna be through e-mail.


----------



## runningupthathill (Mar 14, 2021)

So I was lurking the thread from 2019 and the applicants pretty much got their acceptance emails at 9am PST!  they probably already have the emails queued up and ready to go, which is terrifying


----------



## SimonL (Mar 15, 2021)

Wishing everyone all the best today. May you have the courage and strength to make the best of whatever outcome is opened to you. Thinking of you all today. And thanks to all of you for keeping me relatively sane through these last 5 weeks of waiting! Hope to have the opportunity of meeting you all soon.


----------



## runningupthathill (Mar 15, 2021)

SimonL said:


> Wishing everyone all the best today. May you have the courage and strength to make the best of whatever outcome is opened to you. Thinking of you all today. And thanks to all of you for keeping me relatively sane through these last 5 weeks of waiting! Hope to have the opportunity of meeting you all soon.


Good luck to you too SimonL!


----------



## Abel Guan (Mar 15, 2021)

finger crossed for all of us


----------



## hugofaraco (Mar 15, 2021)

I was just notified that I'm waitlisted. Received an email from admissions.


----------



## queeryet_good (Mar 15, 2021)

I GOT IN!!!!! WAAAHHHH I’m over the moon. Won’t hear about financial aid/scholarships for another 10 days, but holy sh*****t


----------



## ss01 (Mar 15, 2021)

Also waitlisted)


----------



## runningupthathill (Mar 15, 2021)

queeryet_good said:


> I GOT IN!!!!! WAAAHHHH I’m over the moon. Won’t hear about financial aid/scholarships for another 10 days, but holy sh*****t


CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## isla (Mar 15, 2021)

Congrats everyone!! That's exciting news!


----------



## malfeasanttoaster (Mar 15, 2021)

Waitlisted. :/


----------



## malfeasanttoaster (Mar 15, 2021)

queeryet_good said:


> I GOT IN!!!!! WAAAHHHH I’m over the moon. Won’t hear about financial aid/scholarships for another 10 days, but holy sh*****t


Congrats


----------



## catmom (Mar 15, 2021)

I was rejected (knew this was coming though). Congrats to everyone who got in and those who were waitlisted!!


----------



## runningupthathill (Mar 15, 2021)

Rejected


----------



## Abel Guan (Mar 15, 2021)

Waitlisted


----------



## mothersuperior (Mar 15, 2021)

I was expecting to get rejected, and I did. AFI was the one was least enthusiastic about, so not too bummed. Congrats to those who got in


----------



## fin_cinema (Mar 15, 2021)

Rejected. But accepted by Columbia College Chicago, which I can't find a discussion for! I'll be headed there


----------



## isla (Mar 15, 2021)

Rejected as well. Again, congratulations to everyone who got accepted/waitlisted!


----------



## ss01 (Mar 15, 2021)

Does anyone know when the deadline to commit to AFI and put in a tuition deposit is for people who were accepted?


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2021)

queeryet_good said:


> I GOT IN!!!!! WAAAHHHH I’m over the moon. Won’t hear about financial aid/scholarships for another 10 days, but holy sh*****t


Woohoo! Congrats! Here's the link to gain access to the private AFI forums so you can meet your classmates:



			PRIVATE CLUB - AFI
		


To those that didn't get in don't give up and you can try again next year. We're interviewing AFI admissions this week so if you have any questions for them please let us know here:






						What questions do you have for the AFI Conservatory Admissions office?
					

The AFI Conservatory Admissions office has graciously agreed to be interviewed for an article on FilmSchool.org similar to the one that we have with USC.   What questions would you like to ask them? We're compiling a list of questions now and would love to add any questions you might have for...



					www.filmschool.org
				




Also everyone be sure to add or update your Applications in our database to help others and so we can gather the best data about all the different film programs.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Pguillen (Mar 15, 2021)

Accepted! I was delaying checking my email because I was so nervous. Still processing it honestly.


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream (Mar 15, 2021)

Rejected but no surprise there since I wasn't interviewed haha. Let's try again next year! 

Congratulations to everyone who got in and everyone waitlisted!!! I look forward to seeing y'all do AMAs in the future!


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream (Mar 15, 2021)

P.S. If anyone who was accepted or waitlisted would be willing to share (privately or publicly, however you wish) the links to the projects you submitted, I would be very appreciative!!! I'd love to see the quality of storytelling I need to work up to


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2021)

Also be sure to update your applications in our database if you got Waitlisted or rejected. It'll help the site tremendously with the stats for each film school and will help us figure out how many people who are Waitlisted are accepted off of the wait-list for each film program.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




Don't give up! Keep creating. And remember film school is just a step in the journey. (And not even a necessary step)


----------



## madawon (Mar 15, 2021)

ss01 said:


> Does anyone know when the deadline to commit to AFI and put in a tuition deposit is for people who were accepted?


I'm also really curious about this !


----------



## Pguillen (Mar 15, 2021)

madawon said:


> I'm also really curious about this !


April 15.


----------



## mayisch.kl (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi everyone! I've been following all the different decisions coming in today, it's been a busy day! I got rejected by AFI today, was waitlisted/accepted for spring at USC (and will definitely go!).
Something that caught my eye that I thought was really interesting: from what I can tell so far, people who applied to both AFI and USC seem to by accepted/waitlisted to only one of these schools! There's a really peculiar pattern of people who got rejected by USC now getting into AFI and vice versa. Did anyone else notice this or was this your outcome too?
What are your theories? Secret back channel between the schools? Or are they just looking for something different in applicants in general?
Interested to hear some thoughts on this!
Congrats to everyone who got accepted today!!


----------



## hugofaraco (Mar 15, 2021)

mayisch.kl said:


> Hi everyone! I've been following all the different decisions coming in today, it's been a busy day! I got rejected by AFI today, was waitlisted/accepted for spring at USC (and will definitely go!).
> Something that caught my eye that I thought was really interesting: from what I can tell so far, people who applied to both AFI and USC seem to by accepted/waitlisted to only one of these schools! There's a really peculiar pattern of people who got rejected by USC now getting into AFI and vice versa. Did anyone else notice this or was this your outcome too?
> What are your theories? Secret back channel between the schools? Or are they just looking for something different in applicants in general?
> Interested to hear some thoughts on this!
> Congrats to everyone who got accepted today!!


That's an interesting theory. I was rejected by USC after my interviewer said I had very high chances of getting in. And I was waitlisted by AFI. I think you're into something.


----------



## mothersuperior (Mar 15, 2021)

mayisch.kl said:


> Hi everyone! I've been following all the different decisions coming in today, it's been a busy day! I got rejected by AFI today, was waitlisted/accepted for spring at USC (and will definitely go!).
> Something that caught my eye that I thought was really interesting: from what I can tell so far, people who applied to both AFI and USC seem to by accepted/waitlisted to only one of these schools! There's a really peculiar pattern of people who got rejected by USC now getting into AFI and vice versa. Did anyone else notice this or was this your outcome too?
> What are your theories? Secret back channel between the schools? Or are they just looking for something different in applicants in general?
> Interested to hear some thoughts on this!
> Congrats to everyone who got accepted today!!


Probably just looking for different sorts of applicants. USC is very much focused on a breadth of production interests while AFI appears to like applicants who are very passionate about a single discipline. Likewise, USC seems more industry-minded and focused on getting students employment in Hollywood after graduating, while AFI is basically an art conservatory.

I know my personal statement and production experience felt better suited to the sort of student USC is looking for so I'm not at all surprised AFI rejected me and USC waitlisted me for fall. In fact, my interviewer from USC all but said that would be my result back in late Jan, specifically telling me that if I see a waitlisted decision, I should remain on the waitlist because I'd receive the spring spot.


----------



## Vicky H (Mar 15, 2021)

Anyone like me still not hearing the decision? So confused


----------



## ss01 (Mar 16, 2021)

Anyone have any insight into how likely it is to be accepted from the waitlist at AFI? Also can second that I was rejected from USC (and probs NYU from the looks of things) so I assume each school look for v different qualities from their filmmakers


----------



## madawon (Mar 16, 2021)

mayisch.kl said:


> Hi everyone! I've been following all the different decisions coming in today, it's been a busy day! I got rejected by AFI today, was waitlisted/accepted for spring at USC (and will definitely go!).
> Something that caught my eye that I thought was really interesting: from what I can tell so far, people who applied to both AFI and USC seem to by accepted/waitlisted to only one of these schools! There's a really peculiar pattern of people who got rejected by USC now getting into AFI and vice versa. Did anyone else notice this or was this your outcome too?
> What are your theories? Secret back channel between the schools? Or are they just looking for something different in applicants in general?
> Interested to hear some thoughts on this!
> Congrats to everyone who got accepted today


I was accepted to AFI and waitlisted at USC, but it seemed from the interview that each school was into very different parts of my app.


----------



## sallyfilm (Mar 16, 2021)

Vicky H said:


> Anyone like me still not hearing the decision? So confused


I would reach out to the Admissions office and ask. They sent out all notifications on March 15... maybe went into your spam folder?


----------



## JPY90 (Mar 16, 2021)

Vicky H said:


> Anyone like me still not hearing the decision? So confused


My decision email was in my spam folder.


----------



## catmom (Mar 16, 2021)

Mine was sent to my promotions folder on gmail


----------



## Vicky H (Mar 16, 2021)

sallyfilm said:


> I would reach out to the Admissions office and ask. They sent out all notifications on March 15... maybe went into your spam folder?





JPY90 said:


> My decision email was in my spam folder.





catmom said:


> Mine was sent to my promotions folder on gmail


Thanks for your reply. I checked everywhere but still found nothing. Already send an inquiry email to AFI. And congrats to all the acceptances!


----------



## malfeasanttoaster (May 3, 2021)

Just got in off the waitlist. So... there's hope!


----------



## Chris W (Jun 3, 2021)

Be sure to update your applications on the with as much information as you have as it helps the site calculate a lot of important data for each school. See how the site uses this amazing data in the article below:














 Your Chances of Getting into Film School: Acceptance Rates, GPA Requirements, Waitlist Data, and More...


					You've been wondering how hard it is to get into film school and what your are chances getting into top film programs such as USC. Maybe you’ve heard that their acceptance rate is 2% — but what is it, really? You've been wondering what is the lowest GPA a film program will accept and what is the...
				


Chris W
Jun 3, 2021
Category: Applying to Film School






If you could update your application with all the important notification dates, your final status (accepted, rejected, off waitlist, attending... etc), how much scholarship money was awarded (if any), your undergraduate degree, GPA, test scores etc that would be AWESOME and very helpful to the site's members. If you could update your application with examples of your submitted material that would be even more awesome.

The Acceptance Rates & Data page for each school uses all this data to help future applicants. To see the data for a particular film school, find your school in our film school database and select the Acceptance Rates & Data tab. If there are enough applications in our database, you enjoy access to valuable tips and information.


----------



## J-C (Aug 4, 2021)

Hello,
Do anyone know if the directors write their own short film at their thesis film?


----------

